# how to create a asp page to send data from form to a email



## ajs1002 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,
I am very new to html and asp scripting.

I am trying to run a website of IIS locally and have designed a form with name, email id and comments for a feedback section.

what i want to do is when the viewer clicks on the submit button the input should be sent to my email id directly.

i have gone through the posts on the forum but most of them relate to scripting in php but iis doesnt support php.

could anyone help in creating a script in asp which can help me in sending the form details directly to my email id

Regards


----------

